# Small-sided rule changes



## Eagle33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is SCDSL small-sided rule changes bellow apply to CSL and other gaming circuits?

1. There is no deliberate heading in 7 v 7 or 9 v 9 games
(what constitutes "deliberate" will be determined by the referee during the game).
2.If a defensive player deliberately heads the ball inside of their own penalty area, an indirect free kick will be awarded to the attacking team perpendicular to the spot of the infringement 

OUTSIDE OF THE
PENALTY AREA.
3. If an attacking player deliberately heads the ball inside of the opposing teams penalty area, an indirect free kick will be awarded to the defending team from the point of the infringement.

4. BUILD OUT LINE:
The build line is defined as a line across the width of the field half-way between the top of the penalty box and mid -field on any field. Since not every club has the ability to mark the build out line across the field, the HOME CLUB/TEAM is required to mark the line on the sidelines of the field, on each half of the field, with cones LARGE ENOUGH TO BE SEEN BY THE PLAYERS AND THE OFFICIAL.
The build out line promotes playing the ball out of the back in a less pressured setting.
All restarts by the GK will be from the GK's hands (futsal restart). When the goalkeeper has the ball, during play (from the opponent) or from the ball going out of bounds, the opposing team must move behind the build outline until the ball is put into play.
Once the opposing team is behind the build out line, the goalkeeper can pass (with their own feet), throw or roll the ball into play (punting is not allowed. This includes bouncing the ball on the ground and punting it from there)
If the punt occurs within the goal area, the indirect free kick should be taken on the goal
line perpendicular to the goal line at the nearest point to where the infringement occurred.
The build out line will also be used to denote where offside offenses can be called.
Players cannot be penalized for an offside offense between the halfway line and the build out line.
Players can be penalized for an offside offense between the build out line and goal line
After the ball is put into play by the goalkeeper, the opposing team can cross the build out line and play resumes as normal.

All short
-sided games will use a Size 4 ball.
6. For 7 v 7 games there may be 6 field players and 1 GK. Games may not be played with fewer than 5 players on the field.
7. For 9 v 9 games there may be 8 field players and 1 GK. Games may not be played with fewer than 6 players on the field.
8. Substitutions are unlimited in all short-sided games and can occur at any stoppage.
9. 7 v 7 games are 25 minute halves and a mandatory 10-minute half time.
10 . 9 v 9 games are 30 minute halves and a mandatory 10-minute half time.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> Is SCDSL small-sided rule changes bellow apply to CSL and other gaming circuits?
> 
> 1. There is no deliberate heading in 7 v 7 or 9 v 9 games
> (what constitutes "deliberate" will be determined by the referee during the game).
> ...


Perpendicular?  Meaning what?

No size 3 balls any more?  

Cones to mark the build out line?

And let's add another mind-reading decision by the referee.

Is there any recommendation what to call this game?  It ain't soccer.

What is a futsal restart?

If a player puts the ball on the ground, it's not a punt.


----------



## OchoUno (Sep 7, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> Is SCDSL small-sided rule changes bellow apply to CSL and other gaming circuits?
> 
> 1. There is no deliberate heading in 7 v 7 or 9 v 9 games
> (what constitutes "deliberate" will be determined by the referee during the game).
> ...


I recently received notification regarding the no deliberate heading from CSL. No communication regarding the build out lines. All other points are similar.

How about field size for SCDSL? CSL has accepted 45x80 for the 06, 07, and 08 age groups. This works out perfect for my 06 DD. My concern was she would end up playing on a short short sided field. I've heard clubs may be using the same 8v8 short sided field size as last year for the youngers. I recall last playing on some 8v8 fields that where too small, and IMO for the 06s playing 9v9 on some of these fields would be a bit too tight.


----------



## Dos Equis (Sep 7, 2016)

OchoUno said:


> I recently received notification regarding the no deliberate heading from CSL. No communication regarding the build out lines. All other points are similar.


Here is the CSL message, and it does include notification of no build out lines for 2016.  Reading the SCDSL Build Out Line section really begs for a video similar to the John Cleese Offside video.

*************
To 2006,2007 and 2008 teams:

2008 and 2007 teams play 7 v 7 and 2006 play 9 v 9.

2008 and 2007 are two 25 min halves. 2006 play two 30 min halves.

All three of these age groups can play on the same field if the field is at least 
40 yds by 75yds.

HEADING: For these three age groups there will NO DELIBERATE HEADING of 
the ball during the game. (Deliberate is determined by the referee.)
If a player does deliberately head the ball then an indirect free kick is given to 
the opponent at the place of the infraction unless the infraction takes place in 
the penalty box by the DEFENDING team, then the indirect free kick is moved 
out of the penalty box, but parallel to the spot where the defensive header 
took place.

There is no BUILD OUT line for CSL games for 2016 and no restrictions on 
restarts by the Goalie.

Thanks,
CSL


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Dos Equis said:


> Here is the CSL message, and it does include notification of no build out lines for 2016.  Reading the SCDSL Build Out Line section really begs for a video similar to the John Cleese Offside video.
> 
> *************
> To 2006,2007 and 2008 teams:
> ...


Are you sure about that "parallel"? The last guy said "perpendicular".


----------



## Dos Equis (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you sure about that "parallel"? The last guy said "perpendicular".


CSL versus SCDSL.  I just copied the CSL message.  Of course, it does not say what it is parallel to.  Depending on your point of view, one person's parallel is another's perpendicular.

I am confident the referees will have no trouble with the disparate rules.   Just as the adding determining offside using the Build Out Line (cones?) will surely simplify things.


----------



## genesis (Sep 7, 2016)

I will be filing  a class action suit against U.S. Soccer on behalf of all goalkeepers as diving causes whiplash and serious back issues. Now goalkeeper parents can pay for their kid's college.


----------



## TheCodeGun (Sep 7, 2016)

I think there's been inconsistent information published by US Soccer, Cal South, CSL, AYSO, etc. regarding the restart for deliberate heading by the defending team in their own penalty area and goal area.  To be consistent with the way all other IFK restarts, I would think:

If the defending team deliberately heads the ball in their own penalty area, the restart is an IFK at the location the ball was headed, unless...
The ball was headed in the goal area, in which case the restart is on the goal area line parallel to the goal line, closest to where the ball was headed

My guess is that somewhere along the line, somebody typed up "on the penalty area line" rather than "goal area line" and it's been forever confused.  I would love for each organization to publish a statement explicitly stating that they purposely meant "penalty area line" and that it isn't a typo. What has everybody been told at their ref association meetings?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 7, 2016)

TheCodeGun said:


> I think there's been inconsistent information published by US Soccer, Cal South, CSL, AYSO, etc. regarding the restart for deliberate heading by the defending team in their own penalty area and goal area.  To be consistent with the way all other IFK restarts, I would think:
> 
> If the defending team deliberately heads the ball in their own penalty area, the restart is an IFK at the location the ball was headed, unless...
> The ball was headed in the goal area, in which case the restart is on the goal area line parallel to the goal line, closest to where the ball was headed


I'm coaching a AYSO core team and we are following those exact rules.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 9, 2016)

Dos Equis said:


> .....I am confident the referees will have no trouble with the disparate rules.   Just as the adding determining offside using the Build Out Line (cones?) will surely simplify things.


No problems here.  I am just refusing to work any 9v9 or 7v7 games.


----------

